# 60,000 acre wma in palm beach county



## schleylures (Oct 31, 2010)

Internent is wonderful. I was looking on line today and found a guy in Palm Beach county Fla. that has killed six hogs around seventy pounds in six days. The good thing is I am headed south the middle of the week for work in palm beach county. He lives about four miles from where i stay at down there and we are going to ge together, He shooots a wheelie bow but if it works out I can put up with that.
 The wma is CR Corbett looking forward to getting down there and may be getting some shots at a pig or two. The plan is to stalk pigs every afternoon I am there.  
 Nervous about meeting a new person to hunt with but he seemed to be a fine fellow only time will tell.
 I will post pictures if we kill anything, when I get back home.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck Wendell!!! Sounds like an exciting week ahead for you.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great Wendle!!! Hope you get several.....take some COOL pictures to post!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 1, 2010)

that fellow dont know what he is getting his self into


----------



## schleylures (Nov 2, 2010)

you are probally right. He lives right off PGA BLV. So he lives in a a million or two house and shoots a compound so I am hoping to have him shooting a traditional bow in a couple of days.


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 3, 2010)

That would be J.W. Corbett WMA. 

If you look at a map there is a 90* turn on the main road weather you are coming from the north or east, this is Leon Moss still hunt ONLY area anywhere else you are subject to be run over by a swamp buggy. Most of the time it is very wet in everywhere but Leon Moss. Just north of Corbett is Hungryland WMA and just west is Dupuis (quote hunt only) all of this is considered Loxahatachee R. Basin. Also don't forget Holy Land a little further south.

I grew up in Martin County and still hunted/fished that whole region before moving to N.GA


----------



## schleylures (Nov 4, 2010)

klr650 I have not left yet leaving early sunday anything else I need to kn ow that will help. I will be going in from Seminole Pratt from the south side.

How wet is Holy Land.


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know how wet it is right now, depends on how much rain they have gottten. Your best bet for hogs is walking/still hunting and covering as much ground as possable. They normally move in family groups and the ground looks like it has been plowed, get on sign and just follow it. Normally pigs will hold up in the palmetto heads durring the heat of the day, If you are real quiet you will hear them and can get the drop on them. If the wire grass is dry find the ditches/levies and look for wallers otherwise the water will be too deep and they will be in the oak hammocks. Coming in on the south road the area on your right there is a archery only still hunt area. If you keep going the road will make two 90* bends, at the next turn(to the left), there are small roads that go straight(wet and deep) and one that goes to the left  about 25yrds and then dead ends at a canel, the other side of the canal is Leon Moss area. look to your left and you will see the end of the canal where you cross.

In google earth type in "J.W. Corbett Wildlife Management Area, LOXAHATCHEE, FL 33470" and you will see just how wet the area is. The square at the end of south grade is just east of Leon Moss zoom in and you will see where I was saying about crossing the canal. The runway between Corbett and south of 710 is where I use to work, it was sweet hunting every day after work until I got layed off.


Make sure you get your license AND WMA stamp, FWC patrols/spot checks regular and you have to check out if you kill. If the area is wet don't field dress, dead pigs float.

HERE IS A LINK TO FWC'S CORBETT PAGE

HTH


----------

